# Just a thought about a club.....Interested?



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

You know every since I joined this forum, the most common post I see is about leases. Well I got to thinking, with the way the economy is and from what I've seen and heard from some friends, a lot of leases are getting dropped this year because no one can afford them and other factors. So hear is my thought if enough of an interest were out there, what is we put together our own club, forum members you know. I realize alot of people have there places in Alabama, but I really don't want to pay 300 bucks for an alabama license ontop of lease fees. So I don't even know how we'd go about it, lets see whats out there and if anyone even would want too. I'd like to stay in Florida and get a long term lease going. Anyone Interested? I've been in a lot of clubs in West Texas, but none here so any and all information and tips would be good, and any and all interested reply and lets see what we can put together. And by the way I'm serious I'm tired of playing games with other clubs wanting your money for the best club and put you hunting their worst property.



Luke

850-377-0133


----------



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

Come on now...you mean to tell me that in 36 views, not a single person would like to start a club instead of always trying to find one?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Be patient, maybe you got 36 people thats already in a lease.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

i live in pensacola but i would be interested if it were in alabama. i just don`t care for hunting in florida, unless killroy has an opening at their place.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *CHUMM BUCKET (2/22/2010)* unless killroy has an opening at their place.


I heard that!!!! ME TOOOO!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I already am the pres of one club but I have posted before I would gladly join a club in Florida. http://www.westerveltwildlife.com/This is property near Defuniak and is six point or better and it's only $5.5 per acre. Westervelt was the first land managment company to use QDMA on there lands and is one of the reasons we all know about it today. All there land in Florida is 6+ and there is no dog hunting.I would jump on a clud managed by them! A few guys could get a lot of land with them. You could count me +1 if it was managed for older deer.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I might be interested in a place in Florida if it wasn't outrageous in price and much more than an hour drive from the Fort Walton Beach area. That pretty much means Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa, or Walton counties and as far North as we can get! I hunt in Alabama but don't have open access to hunt that as much as I'd like to. Ilike to hunt in Florida on weekends I can't go toBama andin February once Bama closes for the season. I'll keep an eye on this post and see how it goes.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

we tried this a few years back when the blue water creek WMA broke up. we were gonna have a PFF hunting club but we didnt win the bid for the part of the land we wanted. i would be interested if it was in escambia county or west santa rosa. im lookin for a after work afternoon club. i have land in alabama and try to spend as much time up there as possible but i would be interested. good luck and keep me informed. also, i would have atleast 2 other guys that would come with me.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

How many acres are you thinking? 

How many members are you thinking? 

How much money is inexpensive?


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have hunted in AL for 23+ years and am tired of paying too much money. I can take a couple of pay hunts for bigger deer up North and spend the same money. Florida interests me but the clubs I know about have screwed up rules. Usually too many members. I would be interested but only if not too many people on too small a parcel. Less pressure the better and no the goofy FL attitude of being assigned a plot and a deer feeder. That's not hunting to me. No insults to the many who hunt that way. Just not my style. Seems kind of boring. If the land is around Defuniak Springs or Marianna the deer are much nicer than around Pensacola.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

http://go.westervelt.com/wwlm/ws_avail_lease_bid.cfmThe site finally came back up! I will call tomorrow but click the link to view open florida lands for westervelt. They have the QDMA rules in place so there is not to much to hash out. Look at the prices and let me know how many members we should have. If anyone knows of a florida paper company site I could call post it b/c maybe the land could be a little closer.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

All these clubs are touching so we could grab more than one as the amount of member goes up.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Im interested! Depending on where and how much. Not paying $2K to hunt FL when I can use sky miles to buy plane ticket and take a guided hunt with some sure nuff studs by local standards. So let us know what you come up with.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

At these prices we can do 1 member at $600 and get 109 acres per member not including plot seed. Another way to do that is do private stands and club stands. Add $50 per member for club stands and the private stands will be at the members expence. If we do private stands I would only be ok ifthe areas were drawnout of a hat.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bullshark (2/22/2010)*http://www.westerveltwildlife.com/This is property near Defuniak and is six point or better and it's only $5.5 per acre.


I hate to burst your bubble, but their property is another hour from defuniak. its on the other side of panama city, the furthest part of bay county.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Bullshark (2/22/2010)*I already am the pres of one club but I have posted before I would gladly join a club in Florida. http://www.westerveltwildlife.com/This is property near Defuniak and is six point or better and it's only $5.5 per acre. Westervelt was the first land managment company to use QDMA on there lands and is one of the reasons we all know about it today. All there land in Florida is 6+ and there is no dog hunting.I would jump on a clud managed by them! A few guys could get a lot of land with them. You could count me +1 if it was managed for older deer.


I would rather something that was more kid friendly and not so strict with rules. I like to go out and hunt and put meat in the freezer, I'm not a trophy hunter. If I see a mature 5 point that is pushing 170+ pounds I should be able to shoot it. If my 12 year old son sees a 4 point 2 year old he should be able to shoot it. Rather than put limits on the size and age of bucks put limits on how many each member can shoot per year. Then let the member choose the deer he wants to shoot based on those limits. Something like this just sounds too stressful and not the kind of family friendly clubI'm looking for. I'm not sure what others think so I guess I'll wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

I would be interested also, I am in a club in Abbeville AL now but would join a FL club if the price is right and is close enough to be able to get an afternoon hunt in after work and the bylaws are not real crazy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

yes sir i am interested if its reasonable. please keep me posted.


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Would be interested, depending on the price and location.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *BuckWild (2/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Bullshark (2/22/2010)*http://www.westerveltwildlife.com/This is property near Defuniak and is six point or better and it's only $5.5 per acre.
> ...


That sucks. They have properties in 3 counties, is Bay the closest?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i know there are alot of different views on here about how a club should be ran, size restriction, member numbers, ect.. i, for one, dont care to hunt in a "if its brown, its down club". ive killed a boat load of little bucks on public land growin up and if i wanted to continue to do that i would just rather save my money and hunt blackwater. im proud of every public land buck i kill, even though i dont hunt public land that much.however on a club property i dont see the point in killing a forkity horned buck or a tiny basket 6pt. i also dont care to be given a piece of property and told that i cant hunt anywhere else. i like the idea of club stands on a first come first serve basis and i also like private stands. however, when you start allowing people to put up private stands you run the risk of people thinking they "own" the area around their stand. it gets a lil hairy, trust me ive been there. the thing that is different about FL than AL is the fact that you can feed corn. it is unrealistic to think the corn feeders should be club maintained, escpecially if the hunters are trying to keep the club costs down. and when you let hunters put up their own feeders you will get back to people "owning" areas.. 

so this is my take on starting a FL club. i think if everyone is just wanting something cheap it should stay right around 100acres per hunter with assigned property. its best to assign areas and let everyone do what they want in their area. that allows the costs to stay extremely low because of the amount of hunters.it also gives everyone a chance to have their own plots, own stands and own feeders without bothering anyone else. 

OR up the dues a good bit and lease the same amount of land with half, or less, members. now you have enough acreage that everyone should be able to get their own private stand without interfering with other hunters and have plenty of room to spare. plus there is enough free space that you can actually get out and hunt deerin the woods without stumblin on top of each other. and the best thing in my opinion about havingless members is you can get a better relationship with each other andeveryone goes from just being "other members"to "friends". now you can have a club full of likeminded guys that work well together, its hard to do that with too many guys.. 

just something to think about when youre thinkin about starting a club


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *69Viking (2/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Bullshark (2/22/2010)*I already am the pres of one club but I have posted before I would gladly join a club in Florida. http://www.westerveltwildlife.com/This is property near Defuniak and is six point or better and it's only $5.5 per acre. Westervelt was the first land managment company to use QDMA on there lands and is one of the reasons we all know about it today. All there land in Florida is 6+ and there is no dog hunting.I would jump on a clud managed by them! A few guys could get a lot of land with them. You could count me +1 if it was managed for older deer.
> ...


I would be ok with that. We are QDMA in Bama and it would be nice to have a club that focused on kids. Zach has a few more years until it time to hunt but I might as well get in that mind set now. 

Does anyone know of land here in Santa Rosa, Okaloosa or Escambia. If you just give me a lead I will do the leg work. I can 100% find land in Escambia county Al on www.afoa.org but it's $6.5+ per acre and we would have to pay the out of state licence. On the other hand most of us have it anyway.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/23/2010)*i know there are alot of different views on here about how a club should be ran, size restriction, member numbers, ect.. i, for one, dont care to hunt in a "if its brown, its down club". ive killed a boat load of little bucks on public land growin up and if i wanted to continue to do that i would just rather save my money and hunt blackwater. im proud of every public land buck i kill, even though i dont hunt public land that much.however on a club property i dont see the point in killing a forkity horned buck or a tiny basket 6pt. i also dont care to be given a piece of property and told that i cant hunt anywhere else. i like the idea of club stands on a first come first serve basis and i also like private stands. however, when you start allowing people to put up private stands you run the risk of people thinking they "own" the area around their stand. it gets a lil hairy, trust me ive been there. the thing that is different about FL than AL is the fact that you can feed corn. it is unrealistic to think the corn feeders should be club maintained, escpecially if the hunters are trying to keep the club costs down. and when you let hunters put up their own feeders you will get back to people "owning" areas..
> 
> so this is my take on starting a FL club. i think if everyone is just wanting something cheap it should stay right around 100acres per hunter with assigned property. its best to assign areas and let everyone do what they want in their area. that allows the costs to stay extremely low because of the amount of hunters.it also gives everyone a chance to have their own plots, own stands and own feeders without bothering anyone else.
> 
> ...


I'm with you but I would be fine with letting the kids shoot 1 of any size to keep interest.


----------



## InTheWoods (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Boo Boo (2/23/2010)*Would be interested, depending on the price and location.




+1



I've been in Alabama for the last 5 years, I'm looking for something a little closer to home for a while.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Seriously folks, all the talk about managing for mature trophy bucks in the state of FL is like telling Rosie O'donnell she can be thin and good looking. It just isn't going to happen. Yeah you might see a trophy come along every other year maybe even every year. But it ain't like your gonna see a whole mess of 150 class or better bucks every year. Yes you can get some nice bucks, trophies by most standards in this local area. But these dreams of the Monster Buck videos and what we can produce if we restrict this that or the other is rediculous. I watched a club in AL for over 10years go from AL legal to4 point or better to 6 point or better (along with thinning the does some). Yes it made an impact on overall body weight and antler mass, but I only saw one buck in that time frame that would push 130. Awful lot of work for one damn deer that didn't quite hit 130. I also saw plenty of game cam pics, butno sure nuff Troph-e deer. So down here I ain't buying the bull hocky about managing for mature bucks. And anyone believes theycanmanage for 130-150's or better in this area. You're going to have to show me some picscuz I ain't biting.

I agree with the nothing fewer than 100 acres per hunter. But not everyone can afford $1500 or $2000 or more a year just to enjoy a sport they grew up with or appreciate. There is more to hunting than just shooting trophy bucks. If you are in it to only shoot trophy bucks, then you missed the entire reason your father or mother raised and brought you into this sport. I don't agree with shooting young deer or everything that moves. But, people we are talking about FL, come back and join the rest of us here on earth.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/23/2010)*i know there are alot of different views on here about how a club should be ran, size restriction, member numbers, ect.. i, for one, dont care to hunt in a "if its brown, its down club". ive killed a boat load of little bucks on public land growin up and if i wanted to continue to do that i would just rather save my money and hunt blackwater. im proud of every public land buck i kill, even though i dont hunt public land that much.however on a club property i dont see the point in killing a forkity horned buck or a tiny basket 6pt. i also dont care to be given a piece of property and told that i cant hunt anywhere else. i like the idea of club stands on a first come first serve basis and i also like private stands. however, when you start allowing people to put up private stands you run the risk of people thinking they "own" the area around their stand. it gets a lil hairy, trust me ive been there. the thing that is different about FL than AL is the fact that you can feed corn. it is unrealistic to think the corn feeders should be club maintained, escpecially if the hunters are trying to keep the club costs down. and when you let hunters put up their own feeders you will get back to people "owning" areas..
> 
> so this is my take on starting a FL club. i think if everyone is just wanting something cheap it should stay right around 100acres per hunter with assigned property. its best to assign areas and let everyone do what they want in their area. that allows the costs to stay extremely low because of the amount of hunters.it also gives everyone a chance to have their own plots, own stands and own feeders without bothering anyone else.
> 
> ...


Trust me my comments weren't saying I hunt with the "if it's brown it's down" mentallity. I have a 12 year old son and a 2 year old son, I want them to enjoy hunting and not have to worry about trophy status of a buck just yet. I also want to know if I see a thick antlered 4 or 5 point mature buckthat weighs 170+ poundsI can shoot itand not worry about club penalties, I'm hunting to put meat in the freezer and a 170 pounder fillsthe freezer pretty well.

I grew up in MN and you could put a 6 point restriction there because of how there is a difference in the antlers ofFlorida deer and Northerndeer. I've seenmore than one deer with less than 6 points pushing 200 pounds hunting inSouthern Alabama and I don't doubt that could happen in Florida too, in some places the deer just don't grow great antlers but they grow big and old. My goal is to always take a mature deer, not max out on points per say and that is why I hope we can get plenty of doe tags, they are a dime a dozen in Florida from what I have seen! If I my son and I shot 3 mature doe in a year we wouldn't care if we didn't get a buck. 

You make good points here and I also like the idea of dedicating 100 acres to each member, just depends on price I guess. The season doesn't end until Sunday so maybe we'll see more leases become available after that and we'll have better choices, right now there are slim pickings out there.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *maizeandblue (2/23/2010)*Seriously folks, all the talk about managing for mature trophy bucks in the state of FL is like telling Rosie O'donnell she can be thin and good looking. It just isn't going to happen. Yeah you might see a trophy come along every other year maybe even every year. But it ain't like your gonna see a whole mess of 150 class or better bucks every year. Yes you can get some nice bucks, trophies by most standards in this local area. But these dreams of the Monster Buck videos and what we can produce if we restrict this that or the other is rediculous. I watched a club in AL for over 10years go from AL legal to4 point or better to 6 point or better (along with thinning the does some). Yes it made an impact on overall body weight and antler mass, but I only saw one buck in that time frame that would push 130. Awful lot of work for one damn deer that didn't quite hit 130. I also saw plenty of game cam pics, butno sure nuff Troph-e deer. So down here I ain't buying the bull hocky about managing for mature bucks. And anyone believes theycanmanage for 130-150's or better in this area. You're going to have to show me some picscuz I ain't biting.
> 
> I agree with the nothing fewer than 100 acres per hunter. But not everyone can afford $1500 or $2000 or more a year just to enjoy a sport they grew up with or appreciate. There is more to hunting than just shooting trophy bucks. If you are in it to only shoot trophy bucks, then you missed the entire reason your father or mother raised and brought you into this sport. I don't agree with shooting young deer or everything that moves. *But, people we are talking about FL, come back and join the rest of us here on earth.*


you should talk to ken(imkillroy). look up a few of his posts from earlier in the season when he was nice enough to post some of his trail cam pics.. if where he is hunting is considered "outerspace", sign me up and yall can call me E.T. :letsdrink










oh and im +1 for the kids being able to kill some inferior deer


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

If those are FL deer.....sign me up! I have hunted in AL a long time and have seen very few as good as those!:bowdown


----------



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok so from what I'm seeing there is a overall interest. I live in Navarre and I would go as far as Panama city or a little farther, but like everyone said, I can't justify dropping 1500 bucks on Florida hunting. On the other hand I can't do it either for a bama license and lease fees. I don't want to kill trophies, or everything I see. I would just like to have the opportunity to see deer and shoot one every now and then. I'd like to have some good guys in the club and I'd like it to just a be a good all around time. That's how all my clubs were in Texas. So bullshark and anyone else really interested here's the question, What is the next step?

How can I help you help us? I think this could be really good and we could make this a quality place for years to come. My kids are not old enough to hunt yet, but in the next 3 or 4 years they will be and I'd like to start working on a place for them to be able to learn the ropes of wildlife conservation. Next step is......?


----------



## flcowboy (Aug 30, 2009)

Rack&quack 

I also live in Navarre and have a 6yr old son who loves to go huntin with daddy so i am with you on what you are looking for. I have been in a club in Al. for 3yrs paying 1750 plus 300 for license and all the gas money it takes to get there and back, so count be in as interested and if i can help let me know.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a firm believer that big bucks can be grown anywhere. Management programs do work. I've seen it work. I think the misconception comes in that most people think they can just go sit in a random tree in the woods or food plot and kill a big buck just like that just because they are hunting on a "6pt or 8pt" managed piece of land. No one practices woodsmanship anymore. All these tv shows just show the guys sitting in the woods and this big deer comes by and bang he's dead. No one shows or tells in detail why they are in that particular tree. Like how there is a natural funnel, or scrapes all over, or bedding areas, why they pick that particular oak vs the 10 others just like it, etc etc. Go back and read a couple of my threads. Some of the big bucks I've killed. I've put 10, 11, and 12 hunts in on them before before I killed him. I let the little basket 14" 8 and 6's walk. Heck I didn't hardly get to hunt at all this year due to my surgery and passed up 2 6pts that last week in AL and have passed up a couple of small 6 and 7pts here in Fl this year. 



Don't get me wrong I'm all for kids to shoot whatever they want in those early years. But if you are an adult and have killed several deer or bucks what is the point of shooting a small buck. I'm not talking about your 170lb 5pt that possibly does need to be culled out I'm talking about a 4pt or a small 6 or a stinkin spike/cow horn. What are you going to do with the horns? If you want meat shoot a doe. I can't stand to hear someone tell me they shot 10 bucks or some just crazy number. Why? To brag? I'd rather kill one really nice one than 10 scrawny ones. Florida or not I'm not gonna shot a dink just because I can and I'm not going to be in a club that allows it. If that is my only choice I'll just hunt public land for free.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *maizeandblue (2/23/2010)*Seriously folks, all the talk about managing for mature trophy bucks in the state of FL is like telling Rosie O'donnell she can be thin and good looking. It just isn't going to happen. Yeah you might see a trophy come along every other year maybe even every year. But it ain't like your gonna see a whole mess of 150 class or better bucks every year. Yes you can get some nice bucks, trophies by most standards in this local area. But these dreams of the Monster Buck videos and what we can produce if we restrict this that or the other is rediculous. I watched a club in AL for over 10years go from AL legal to4 point or better to 6 point or better (along with thinning the does some). Yes it made an impact on overall body weight and antler mass, but I only saw one buck in that time frame that would push 130. Awful lot of work for one damn deer that didn't quite hit 130. I also saw plenty of game cam pics, butno sure nuff Troph-e deer. So down here I ain't buying the bull hocky about managing for mature bucks. And anyone believes theycanmanage for 130-150's or better in this area. You're going to have to show me some picscuz I ain't biting.
> ...


So you're telling me the elk(Im being sarcastic (awesome deer by any standards)on the right is from FL. No high fence, free range not pen raised, no protein supplements, and no out of state stock breeding, concieved and allowed to walk openly to that age and stagein the wildright here in FL? If so this IS the exception and not the rule. If imkillroy has not done any of the above I've stated he has a great place and he is in the wrong business, because he could make a killing offering his services to clubs in the area (and I mean that as a compliment). As stated before I didn't say you couldn't raise qaulity mature bucks, but the liklihood of being able to get bucks in FL to look like that without spending 1500 or more ain't gonna happen. More to my point earlier was bucks like that are far and few between on the average club with dues around 1500 to 2000 a year with 100 acres per person. Me, I ammore interested in taking one to two mature deer (bucks or does), im not into stock piling mine and my neighbors freezer.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Only problem with QDM is it is useless if the land around you isnt on the same type of program.... You can grow big deer but it takes years and a good amount of money... With year round feeding programs..and once you start doing that its not the cheap club anymore


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know if the other clubs are blowing smoke but I have found that a QDMA co op is not that hard to get other clubs to agree to these days.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

So you're telling me the elk(Im being sarcastic (awesome deer by any standards)on the right is from FL. No high fence, free range not pen raised, no protein supplements, and no out of state stock breeding, concieved and allowed to walk openly to that age and stagein the wildright here in FL? If so this IS the exception and not the rule. If imkillroy has not done any of the above I've stated he has a great place and he is in the wrong business, because he could make a killing offering his services to clubs in the area (and I mean that as a compliment). As stated before I didn't say you couldn't raise qaulity mature bucks, but the liklihood of being able to get bucks in FL to look like that without spending 1500 or more ain't gonna happen. More to my point earlier was bucks like that are far and few between on the average club with dues around 1500 to 2000 a year with 100 acres per person. Me, I ammore interested in taking one to two mature deer (bucks or does), im not into stock piling mine and my neighbors freezer.[/quote]



Yes, the elk on the right is a free range 100% Florida whitetail. They are fed protein pellet's, but to be honest protein pellet's can't do anything for you that proper foodplot's and mineral lick's can't. The key to having mature deer is one very simple thing. TRIGGER RESTRAINT plain and simple. People talk about letting young basket rack's walk, and that is what it take's.I let three 10 point's walk this year and several 8 and 9 point's because they were only 3 1/2 year old's.They don't grow big and old if you shoot them young. You also need a big enough piece of property to try and hold your deer, or several cooperating neighbor's with one goal. You may not be able to grow a handful of 150 class deer around here, but 130 to 140 is possible. JMO*


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

> *imkilroy (2/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*



Yes, the elk on the right is a free range 100% Florida whitetail. They are fed protein pellet's, but to be honest protein pellet's can't do anything for you that proper foodplot's and mineral lick's can't. The key to having mature deer is one very simple thing. TRIGGER RESTRAINT plain and simple. People talk about letting young basket rack's walk, and that is what it take's.I let three 10 point's walk this year and several 8 and 9 point's because they were only 3 1/2 year old's.They don't grow big and old if you shoot them young. You also need a big enough piece of property to try and hold your deer, or several cooperating neighbor's with one goal. You may not be able to grow a handful of 150 class deer around here, but 130 to 140 is possible. JMO[/quote]



Thank you imkillroy; you confirmed what I was saying. You have done a great job with your property. Are you on a club or private land. If a club, how many acres per hunter? I agree about letting them walk but supplementsplay a bigger role in getting those deer to reach their maximum potential than what you advocate. I agree about letting young bucks walk, but the average man on a humble income can't afford to pay out the kind of money your talking about. But you can use just food plots with a QDMA in place and still have good results all the while keeping the cost around an area most people deem reasonable. I don't think that is unreasonable or unethical. Anyway I apologize if I derailed. I am still interested. Let us know what you find out.*


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

So how are we going to get back on track to creating an affordablefamily friendly hunting club we can all enjoy?


----------



## jd (May 6, 2008)

I'd be interested! Keep me posted!


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

> *maizeandblue (2/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *imkilroy (2/24/2010)*
> ...


*



Thank you imkillroy; you confirmed what I was saying. You have done a great job with your property. Are you on a club or private land. If a club, how many acres per hunter? I agree about letting them walk but supplementsplay a bigger role in getting those deer to reach their maximum potential than what you advocate. I agree about letting young bucks walk, but the average man on a humble income can't afford to pay out the kind of money your talking about. But you can use just food plots with a QDMA in place and still have good results all the while keeping the cost around an area most people deem reasonable. I don't think that is unreasonable or unethical. Anyway I apologize if I derailed. I am still interested. Let us know what you find out.[/quote]



Just so everyone know'a, this isn't MY property. I am just one of a few that work on the property for hunting right's. It is private land, and not your typical club. There are 8500 acres and roughly 8 or 9 member's not counting guest. We have a strict antler restriction and really hammer the doe's to try in get the number's in check. Protein pellet's are a great source of many thing's that a deer need's, but deer PREFER browse. You can get between 30 to 36% protein out of soybean's. It is just the matter of having the land size to allow big enough plot's.Throw insome well placed mineral lick's and you have aboutthe same thing.I am just saying you can grow big deer without spending a fortune on pellet's. The key element to the deer we are growing is AGE! We don't shoot young deer. We still have 1 1/2 year old spike's and cowhorn's just like everywhere else. It is getting them past 4 1/2 that really show's you what you got. Again, this is just the opinion of a dumb ol cracker.*


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been and will always be interested, the devil is in the details. I got out of a club in Milton that was 1000.00 per gun and you had guys that shot WAY TOO MANY deer, and then you had locals that ran our gates over and poached day and night. I have a 17 year old son that has never killed, I on the other hand like a doe in the freezer early in the season then I horn hunt, looking for a big buck. So that is my criteria, a lease we can secure from the local poachers, one that will allow inexperienced shooters to get the thrill of killing but not have to wait for a trophy, but then also managed where we can grow some bucks to 2-3 year maturity, also I live in Navarre and would like an hour to hour and a half drive no more. That being said, as long as it was under a grand, I might be interested. Keep me posted.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

CCC,

Man you live in Navarre...heck go hunt Eglin...I have seen some really, really nice deer taken off the base. JMO BBob


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Just like others has said, I would be interested also but cannot afford a really expensive club fee. I haven't hunted in 10 years and I am really wanting to get back into it.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nahhhh Bob, tooooooooooo many people on Eglin.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have spent about 3 hours of my week looking for land and sent out some emails last night so hopefully we get some feed back soon. The closest I have found in Florida is east of pcb.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I found some land. I'm waiting on the maps but I should have them by tonight alond with the size of whats available. The big downer with this land is it's on a year to year contract b/c it's for salewhich means it's not long term. The good news is it has not been hunted in a few years and we should be able to fill the freezer next year. Let me know if i'm waisting my time with this property. It's in Escambia county Florida and I don't know the size as of yet but they have a few options.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

if you can get the land in Escambia, im in... and ill bring my dad and brother(shanester) with me too


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

No email yet but I forgot to mention it's $5.5 per acre so it's cheap! The 209 acres I got in Bama was not hunted in the last year and we did great for the 2 weeks I had it durring deer season. That makes me more excited about this land.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nah James, I am not interested, I am looking for long term management, not just freezer filling for a year or so before they sell the land. Good luck, and let me know if yall find anything else.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

keep me in mind


----------



## Southernblood77 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm in FORSURE! Keep me posted please.


----------



## hippie (Jan 8, 2010)

It seems as tho I have opend a can of worms bringing up this subject and asking for help to find a club. I love the idea of startingour own club, but before *anyone* should discuss rules, orhow to run a club, "" YOU GOT TO LOCATE THE LAND"".Then you can talk money, the first part of business in any club. Then talk about how to run the club. but still first you got to have the land or we are not going to have a place to go. it is not like getn in the boat an hitin the gulf that is allways there for us. I myself am lookin in Santarosa orEscambia county. So why dont we all* "FOCUS" *on finding land first.:usaflag:doh:usaflag.......*"* _The *HIPPIE "*_


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys I work in Crestview and on my way home every night leaving Crestview headed to Navarre there are TONS of deer on the right of I-10 between Crestview and Holt, counted 2 bucks and at least 20 doe Thursday at 2am. I would LOVE to see about getting a place around there !!!!!!!!! BIG DEER !


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

imkilroy,

Two quick questions if you don't mind: How do you get on a list to get in a good club? And how much do you have to pay? (of course I'm not talking about the club in the pictures, but just a good club in general).

I'd be willing to get on a waiting list for years and pay $5,000+ a year, but it would have to be a huge piece of land with very few members. So far I have yet to come across anything but sub-par clubs with too many hunters, bad management, bad neighbors, bad rules, and the list goes on.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

I've never been part of a club. I have hunted one with a PFFer. With 8 kids $5000+ is not an option here. I'm very interested please keep me in mind/up to date. If I find any land that might work I'll pm you.

Bill


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (3/6/2010)*imkilroy,
> 
> Two quick questions if you don't mind: How do you get on a list to get in a good club? And how much do you have to pay? (of course I'm not talking about the club in the pictures, but just a good club in general).
> 
> PM sent


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Any news


----------



## D_Shane (Apr 3, 2010)

> *hippie (3/6/2010)*It seems as tho I have opend a can of worms bringing up this subject and asking for help to find a club. I love the idea of startingour own club, but before *anyone* should discuss rules, orhow to run a club, "" YOU GOT TO LOCATE THE LAND"".Then you can talk money, the first part of business in any club. Then talk about how to run the club. but still first you got to have the land or we are not going to have a place to go. it is not like getn in the boat an hitin the gulf that is allways there for us. I myself am lookin in Santarosa orEscambia county. So why dont we all* "FOCUS" *on finding land first.:usaflag:doh:usaflag.......*"* _The *HIPPIE "*_






I disagree, I think the first should be general location type of hunting, point limits, etc. If you find the land first then start debating the details, land might be taken, as well as people not able to voice opinions if there is a very short time requirement to take the deal. 

Basically, get as many to agree on specific rules. The head count will give an idea on overall cost/ land size and location we're looking at. From experience, there will be several WEEKS of debating to get everyone satisfied enough with rulings and cost.

Often, the rules break a larger group into smaller ones because of the disagreements.



Now, the last two clubs I was in ( out west ) we were able to get several smaller groups together for a much larger piece of land by having multiple rules based on calender.. resulting in lower per gun costs, and larger coverage.



Both went more or less like this. Free range all year, limit on points, any on does. Group covered food plots in special zones areas that were in free roam, but throughout the year, plot drawing was taken and for the specified time frame, those areas were no longer free range. While the remainder of the land was still open to all.

Family hunts were also scheduled for the youngsters to take whatever. The drawings were also rotated by winners(depending on members to plots) so that everyone would eventually get their private slots.

First one the private slots had same limits, second private plots had no size limit.



That's my nickels worth. I don't use pennies- I shoot them for target practice.


----------

